# Healthy Milkshake Recipe



## fiction_writer (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is another one of my healthy recipes. I wanted to create something that was good tasting but also healthy and low in fat and calories. I filmed a video to show you how I made this healthy and delicious drink.


----------



## peace.love.mac (Feb 2, 2012)

That milkshake sounds really good! I've never tried coconut milk before but now I really want to try it!


----------



## Sheilatwin2 (Mar 16, 2012)

I know a great recipe too that tastes a little better than this. 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 2 raw eggs, 2 tablespoons of splenda and 1/2 of mixed berry's. Its healthy, low fat and tastes amazing.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Sep 8, 2012)

Dashing Dish has a bunch of protein shakes that are delicious. http://dashingdish.com/recipes/shakes/ The cottage cheese makes them super creamy--like an actual milkshake! 

  	I revamped the recipe a little to make it lower calorie: http://www.lipglossandspandex.com/1...ter-protein-shake-dashing-dish-variation.html


----------

